#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > General Engineering >  >  >  For sale:Apple  iphone 4G 80GB$450,AppleiPad 16GB $250 buy 2 get 1 free

## salinas300

We have in stock, the availability of the New / Latest phones ranging from  All various models of BlackBerry handphones, Nokia N96 Smartphone 16GB, Sony Ericsson X1 Xperia, Apple iPhones 3G&3GS phone, Samsung i900 OMNIA 16GB.They are all brand new with the complete accessories in original factory sealed box 100% original and comes with 12 months international warranty. .
( Store Promotional Sales Offer - Buy 2 Units And Get 1 Unit FREE )


MR Rico(MARKETTING MANAGER)
CONTACT:
Email:ricop213@gmail.com
SKYPE ID:ricop213

Apple Tablet iPad 64GB (Wi-Fi + 3G) .....$380usd
Apple Tablet iPad 32GB (Wi-Fi + 3G) ....$290usd
Apple Tablet iPad 16GB (Wi-Fi + 3G).....$250usd 


APPLE IPHONE 4G AT $450USD

APPLE IPHONE (3GS) 32GB at $300
APPLE IPHONE (3GS) 16GB at $280
APPLE IPHONE (3GS) 8GB at $270
APPLE IPHONE 3G 16GB - $260
APPLE IPHONE 3G 8GB - $240

Nokia E90 Commnuicator at $270USD
Nokia N95 Black 8GB at $290USD
Nokia N82 - black at $220USD
Nokia N81 8GB at $200USD
Nokia N78 at $200USD
Nokia N96 16GB at $330USD
Nokia N97 32GB at $360USD
Nokia 8800 Sirocco at $260USD
Nokia 5800 XpressMusic at $280USD

Samsung i900 Omnia 8GB.$260USD
Samsung i900 Omnia 16GB.$280USD

HTC Hero at $320USD
HTC Diamond at $270USD
HTC Touch PRO2 at $290USD

Sony Ericsson Xperia at $270USD
Sony Ericsson W995 at $280USD
Sony Ericsson Satio (8GB) at $300USD

Blackberry Bold 9000 at $270USD
BlackBerry 8830 $230USD
Blackberry Curve 8350i at $230USD
Blackberry Storm 9500 Touch Screen at $290USD
Blackberry Storm 9530 at $300USD
BlackBerry Javelin 8900 at $280USD
Blackberry Thunder 9500 at $300USD


GARMIN 396--$130
Playstation 1 --- $120
Playstation 2 --- $130
Playstation 3 60gb--- $220
Playstation 3 80gb--- $250
Nintendo Wii --- $155

XBOX GAMES:
Xbox 360 Core System ----- $160
Xbox 360 Prenium pack --$190
Xbox 360 Platinum Bundle Console ----- $155


2x PIONEER CDJ-1000MK3 & 1x DJM-800 MIXER DJ PACKAGE....$1,650
Pioneer CMX-3000 Twin CD Player...$470
Pioneer CDJ-800MK2......$420
Pioneer CDJ-1000mk2....$500
Pioneer CDJ-1000MK3.....$650
Pioneer CDJ-400 Tabletop CD Player ....$380usd
Pioneer DJM707 Professional DJ Mixer....$870usd
Pioneer DJM 1000PRO DJ Pro Mixer.........$1350usd
Pioneer DJM-800 4 Channel Professional DJ Mixer .....$900usd
Pioneer DJM-700 Digital DJ Mixer .....$700usd
Pioneer DJM-600 Four Channel DJ Mixer ...... 0usd


Pioneer DJM 909..............$700usd
Pioneer CDJ-200 Pro CD Player...$200
Pioneer CDJ-500 CD-Player...$550
HDJ 1000 Headphones ...$140usd


Apple macbook pro 15/2.33/2G Intel core duo 2 @650
Apple Macbook Pro 17/2.33/2G Intel Core 2 Duo @800
Apple Macbook Pro 17/2.4Ghz/160 Intel Core 2 Duo @900
Apple Macbook Pro 17\" 2.16GHZ Intel core duo @750
Apple Macbook Pro 15.4/2.4Ghz Intel Core 2 Duo @550
Apple Macbook pro 15.4\"ICD 2GHZ 1/100GB @450
Apple Macbook Core Duo 2 Ghz-13.3\" TFT-MA472LL/A @400


BONANZA:
Buy 2 units and get 1 unit FREE.
Buy 5 units and get 2 unit FREE including shipping.

NOTE: These phones is 100% UNLOCKED and can be used with any SIM card. No activation required (check carrier frequency requirements) Insert Your SIM CARD and start using the phone.Shipping Method: FedEx / DHL 
Delivery time: within 3 working days
Please contact us for more information and purchase inquiries:

MR Marco (MARKETTING MANAGER)

MR Rico(MARKETTING MANAGER)
CONTACT:
Email:ricop213@gmail.com
SKYPE ID:ricop213

IN GOD WE TRUSTSee More: For sale:Apple  iphone 4G 80GB$450,AppleiPad 16GB $250 buy 2 get 1 free

----------

